# W8 displacement?



## CorradoKidd (Jul 26, 2001)

I know it is written somewhere, only I've just spent the last 20 minutes trying to figure out where. So can someone please tell me how big the W8 is? Thanks


----------



## Jetta James (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: W8 displacement? (CorradoKidd)*

4.0L...


----------



## NC-GTI (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: W8 displacement? (CorradoKidd)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I've just spent the last 20 minutes trying to figure out where. [HR][/HR]​You must be very conversant with search! The displacement has been reported here in many posts from VWVORTEX and in all the major auto mag's websites.


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: W8 displacement? (NC-GTI)*

Or just check out http://carpoint.msn.com


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: W8 displacement? (NC-GTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I've just spent the last 20 minutes trying to figure out where. 

You must be very conversant with search! The displacement has been reported here in many posts from VWVORTEX and in all the major auto mag's websites.[HR][/HR]​ You get the helpful vortex member award.


----------

